# Boozer sucks!



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

And keep Brevin Knight home too while your at it.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Even if they squeek into the playoffs, it won't be long until they are all home! Hehehehe. It's FLAME OUT TIME!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Be positive... Better with Boozer than without.

Jazz will have a turnaround game today...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Come on, if you honestly think once Boozer is back in rhythm the Jazz are better without him your crazy. My best bet is Boozer will be with us next year with a little more pay because of his current situation of selling his house in Miami and keeping his house in SLC. Boozer is getting picked on because his offense is bad not because his defense is bad he hasn't ever been better at defense his offense just covers it up most of the time. Lets be honest Memo isn't better than Boozer he is just scoring a little more to cover it up. The real problem is Andrei Kirilinko is getting paid 17 million next season and is just screwing the Jazz now. AK must go for this team to be a true contender and succeed. Sure he is a player worth having if he's getting paid the 1 million or less he really deserves. Boozer and Millsap deserve that salary cap space AK is taking up. The Jazz need to get out of the financial nightmare that is Andrei Kirilinko split a most of the 17.5 million among Boozer and Millsap and pick up someone who can block shots on the inside for the 1 or 2 million that might be left over. AK is screwing the team financially and at the end of games. Ronnie Brewer is much more reliable than AK in the end of games and doesn't drive into the lane faking like he got fouled and loose the ball every time. AK is a liability the team definitely doesn't need right now and need to get rid of.

Price should absolutely be coming in for Deron and Knight should be the 3rd man. Price speeds the tempo and is just plain better while on the court than Knight.

*Bottom Line*
Whether it happens this game or the next soon enough Boozer will be jumping like old scoring 20 points and 10 rebounds a game and everyone will be glad we have him again. Right now he just isn't finishing or shooting well but that will come back when he is back into the flow of the team and he will be an all star again. Just give it a little more time. Boozer's game will come back and all the worry's and complaints of Jazz fans against Boozer will subside. Get rid of AK, keep Boozer and Millsap,and bring in one pretty good defender and the Jazz will have the Laker number.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you honestly think this kind of play he still has is gone now, he just isn't quite adjusted into the line ups yet and isn't jumping great yet Boozer will be back to his old self just take a deep breath.

[youtube:2spezcll]http://www.youtube.com/v/DyyHT0-2XdQ&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2spezcll]


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't say Boozer was good at defense at all, I just said most the time his offense is covering it up but now his offense is struggling so Boozer's defensive problems show more now. He has always been the same on defense as he is now. Also just before the problems the Jazz were having someone on the team had commented (wined) about the playing time they were getting and whose playing time has went up slightly since we've struggled: AK's. Everything was fine until someone started to wine. Boozer had a bad leg he didn't sit out for no reason, yes he's a little more injury prone but he is more productive in his time when healthy than he could ever be. Would you have honestly wanted Carlos out there before having surgery and having him be worse than he is now, NO because the Jazz would be out of the playoffs. When Carlos is himself again he and Deron will get the Jazz back where they need to be. I honestly think anyone who was hoping Carlos would leave this off-season your dreams are fading and I'm glad to see it looks more like every day he will be with us for a long time to come. Just because Boozer's offense is struggling right now doesn't mean he won't get back to form just give it a little more time. Carlos needs to have playing time and be off the bench or he will never get the groove back with the team. As long as he has something in store for the Lakers (who it looks like we'll be facing in the first round) the Jazz will have a shot. I will agree with you though its time for him to wake up because he definitely isn't right now. But cross your fingers and hope we get Denver in the 1st round, we can take them on just fine.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Boozer has just been taking it easy so he can shop around and be healthy for his new team. 
Pay Millsap instead.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The video was nice, but sorta like picking and choosing your favorite parts out of the bible and living by them only, rather than the whole gospel. The gospel of Boozer is this- he has some talent, but is WEAK mentally; his defense and soft play inside prove this. Every time the Jazz need a tough inside game, someone to get in there and bang with the likes of Yao and Shaq who's the PF who gets it done? I'll give you a hint: his initials are PM, not CB. Boozer is way too soft for a guy his size.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Boozer and Defense don't even belong in the same sentence together. Boozer and All-star don't seem too fitting to me either. Remember when Boozer could go to the left at will. Those times are gone for good. I say we see if the Hornets want to give up West for BOOz. We start Millsap and bring West off the bench. Not too shabby if you ask me, but sadly noone asks me  .


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

How many games do you give loser er I mean Boozer #1 Deer. We're nearing the playoffs where he takes his sucking to the next level. I say dump him, pay Milsap, trade Price to a team where he gets to play and show his talent and replace Booze with a second rounder with a little defence and a little desire.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Admittedly I expected a lot more out of Boozer tonight and definitely within the next 2 games or I'll highly be leaning towards your thinking. Boozer sucks now, but you have to admit he has been the 2nd if not the 1st best player on the Jazz for the past 3 seasons and is nearly 3 season of 20+points and 10+ rebounds per game worth giving him up for nothing only looking at what he's done for a couple months since he came back from injury. This isn't the true Boozer its obvious he has head games going on about jumping now and worrying about hurting or injuring himself again. I somewhat blame Jazz fans and Utah media in some cases that bashed Boozer for not playing on an injury that was an obvious injury that he had to take a seat with. Maybe he's trying to hard not to get injured in order to not hurt his chances at a bigger paycheck. It's as simple as he isn't moving at all or well on the court jumping a couple inches off the ground, going around players he would other wise without the head games be going through and dunking over. Or it could be he knows what bashing fans have said about him, he knows how he has been bashed in Utah and just isn't willing to try for a fan base that has no faith in him or supports him, what would be the point. In his shoes I wouldn't try for fans that hated me when I was playing on their team. He sucks right now and there's no getting around it all we can do for the rest of this season is hope. And if he is back with us next season hope he doesn't get injured and I believe he will be back at 100% next season if he comes back but it is becoming more and more evident that if Boozer doesn't return to form by the playoffs the Jazz have no chance, and that's just what it is without Boozer especially this season there is no chance at a post season run unless he suddenly shows up and stays put.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry to add another video of the past but do you really think Boozer is gone from playing good forever, this is the real Boozer not the scrubby one we have watched the last couple months:

[youtube:31gzwqzu]http://www.youtube.com/v/tVx3SNDCR_o&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:31gzwqzu]
I especially like this one in the video: (at 1:41)








Weren't you glad the Jazz had him there in game 7 in Houston down the stretch do you think Boozer has honestly dropped off that far that fast.








This Boozer is in there somewhere but his head or hurt sure isn't letting it come out, he needs to start going through people again not going around them off a 2 inch off the ground jump and get blocked or stripped.

But I guess the real main point is Jazz fans are looking for this:








....But this isn't Boozer and it isn't going to be that type of consistency and work ethic isn't around much anymore in the NBA. Karl was a tougher defensive player and less injury prone. Carlos is more injury prone and just not defensive minded. Karl would knock someone to the ground be seen as dirty and not care. Boozer lets scoring happen and just goes along with his day. Jazz fans were spoiled with consistency and no injuries for too long and now they expect that from a generation of players that just aren't like that anymore and the few that are are true veterans. This won't return so look at the NBA and its players now could Boozer improve on defense yes, but that will come with health and a mind set to do so.

My question is though, when Carlos is 100% and if he is on another team, would you want to be against him or with him with 20+points and 10+ rebounds per game?

Oh and this came from JazzFanz forum its not just Boozer, its just a floor-wide effort of guys getting their asses kicked:
*Jazz at Home vs. the Road*


Jayjay13 said:


> AT HOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I certainly agree that the consistency and toughness Malone and Stockton displayed is gone, probably forever, but guys like D Willy and Brewer still have some grit and determination. It seems they still play for the sport and not the paycheck alone. I will say, however, they are the only Jazz men with that attitude right now. After the drubbing last night it is obvious to me noone on the team wants anything more than their check, besides those two. If Sloan can't get these pretty boys back to playing defence maybe it's time for him to go also.
As for Booze the collapse started long before the injury, look at the Olympics and it's obvious. If he wants respect and a loyal fan base he needs to work for it, not just expect it and whine when he does'nt get it. When asked if he would come off the bench his reply was "I'm a starter, period". Not in my book, the way he's playing he 8 or 9 at best.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lets sign him and then trade him to Toronto for Bosh


----------

